
Star Wars: Jedi vs. Sith by Levels.fyi - alfozan
https://www.levels.fyi/StarWars?t=0
======
newman8r
lol that's not how April Fools jokes work - try again next year. Did someone
actually pay some sort of licensing fee to use a star wars logo?

